

Microsoft Introduces Tool for Avoiding Traffic Jams - bkow20
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/10/technology/10maps.html?bl&ex=1208145600&en=2b94af83b6d6ba1c&ei=5087%0A

======
vchakrav
A plane?

